# coustic amp



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

hi there,

are coustic amp 215 any good? iam planning to power my seas rt 27 tweeter with it. mainly because its smaller than my dr 505, space wise. any other amp suggestions? cannot find any oldschool ppi amp yet to power these speakers

alpine 9887
seas rt 27 
seas w18 nx power by bridged ppi a404.2
helix p 10 power by bridged ppi a600.2 


thanks


----------

